# Knowledge test for who is the biggest forum gear bitch?



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

OK. Who know's when the new certate is coming out and features? (beyond what is on PLAT!)

I will unofficially bestow the title of "AKFF gear bitch of the universe" to the person/ gear bitch who knows the most!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

April 2010 - up to JPY38000 or around AU$480 for the features shown here: http://www.daiwa-fishingshow.com/produc ... te_r4.html

Press the tabs for features


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Definitely will be on my shopping list.......if ever I wear out the old one.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Redfish said:


> OK. Who know's when the new certate is coming out and features? (beyond what is on PLAT!)
> 
> I will unofficially bestow the title of "AKFF gear bitch of the universe" to the person/ gear bitch who knows the most!


I could be playing with one at the yokohama tackle show next week...


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

it should be coming in a couple of months. at this stage it looks like i'll have the opportunity to play with one of the demo models. i'll report back when and if that happens


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Gatesy said:


> Man
> 
> Thats a wet dream waiting to happen, but AWTY said I am not sure I will eve wear the current two out. :twisted:


Mate yours arent ever going to wear out while there sitting in the cupboard. ;-)


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Whats a certate?
I take it I dont get the title.......


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

You may as well have posted in a language other than English...can't help you.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

leftieant said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > I could be playing with one at the yokohama tackle show next week...
> ...


The former.

We're spending Valentines day in Tokyo. We're going to the tackle show that day. :lol:


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Wha-t-e-ver... I'd still prefer a 2001 to 2010 JDM Stella SW-----HG.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks forum gear bitches. You've done it again! Thanks for all the responses.

Mods-can we ban Feral and barrabundy? *jk*

I noted that PLAT updated their website the day before I posted, it's a shame the new model is only available up to the 3000 size. It looks to have a new rotor (just bling?) and on one of the bream forums they are saying something about magnetic paint that repels salt and other crap. It'd be interesting to see if any of the internals have changed.

Koich- you're possibly the early runner for the FGBOTU award. Just because you're going to a tackle show in Japan. We'll throw in an extra legend award as your taking the little lady on valentine's day- respect dude!

Zipper- do we get an invite to see the new model when it comes in?


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

For anyone interested, I spoke to Daiwa australia today re. the new certate.

The new reels are due in March, they are currently being built. The new reels will be made up to a 3000 size, they will be retaining the old 4000 and the 3500 HD.

DA have also updated their web site. It appears that the reel is magnetically sealed, hopefully this means a more salt water resistant reel for us yakkers.

Unfortunately for me I need my new reel for a trip mid march!


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

just an update. i spoke to the boss today and he said that they are expected to come in april now. also only 100 of each model will be brought in to Australia in the first shipment so if you are planning on getting one be quick because they will probably sell out fast. 
me, well i am trying to decide whether to get the 2500r, the normal 2500 or the 2000 model. i want a reel that can cover pretty much all bases of fishing in Victoria (mainly for bream and pinkies but also use it on species such as kingfish when i go to Sydney with the fam). any opinions?


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

they are 37,000 yen ($453AUD) from PLAT for the 2500 model, so i'm guessing they would be around $550 to 600 here. maybe less. they were advertised to be cheaper than the previous model certates. just another step in daiwas plans to take over the fishing world.
hey Gatesy do you think the 2500r would be a bit too heavy duty for about 40-50% bream fishing? or would i be better off getting work to add a normal 2500 to the order for me?

cheers


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

I spoke to Daiwa Australia a couple of weeks ago and they will be in the sub $500 bracket.

They are only making the new model up to the 3000 size, so if you want bigger you'll have to get the current 4000 or 3500 HD which will still be in production. The 2500 HD is being replaced by a newer HD.

There's some new footage on the Daiwa.jp website. You'll have to try to follow me as I attempt to explain this as I don't speak japanese or know the names of the specific parts I am about to talk about!

Upgrades appear to cover the anti-reverse bearing (main bearing under rotor), which is magnetically sealed and of improved design. Other improvements include a different style rotor that appears to be ported to reduce weight ("air rotor").

There are some great deals on the 4000/ 3500 HD at the moment (and I assume the smaller models too). I ponied up for a 3500 HD loaded with 300m of 30 lb saltiga surf (~$90) as I need one for a trip up north this month. All up it was $580 (Ray and Annes). I noticed MO has the reel for $570 "with braid".


----------

